# Solarforce hosts --are they really quality? Yes



## duro (Jan 11, 2012)

I was using my solarforce l2p tonight and stood it down on its tail to illuminate my area. The light skipped modes on me. After playing with it a bit, it appears the light will skip modes if it receives a little shock due to battery wobble. I'm using an AW 18650 battery, but I've tried other brands. It still jumps modes. I realize the quick fix would be to wrap the battery with a bit of electrical tape. But really? How hard is it to get the measurements right when solarforce produced this light.

Anyone else experience battery wobble and mode skipping with their solarforce lights?


----------



## shipwreck (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Never had this, and I have like 8 Solarforce lights.

Maybe you have a bad switch?


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

My Deree did the same thing with flat top AW 18650, put a magnet on the top of it, no more switching modes when it is bumped. I have a solarforce L2 inbound, I hope they are quality lights.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 11, 2012)

Ive had that happen to a lego before, basically the contact spring on the dropin was too short. Grabbed it with a pair of needlenose and stretched it out a bit, problem solved.


----------



## Norm (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

The original L2P was a little long in the body, the newer L2P's are shorter, if you have the early version follow the advice given above. 

Norm

Moving to Budget Lights.


----------



## duro (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Ok. It appears to be something in the rear of the light. When I slam the light on the tail area, it changes modes. So perhaps this is the switch. Hrm...everything is tight. What could be doing that?


----------



## Norm (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

As explained above, there isn't enough compression on the tail spring, if the light is bumped the battery moves and breaks the circuit as if you were changing modes. 

Norm


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

The battery in mine is also relatively loose. You can feel is bump around on the inside. Still, besides the rattle I've never had any problems with the light. It turns on, changes modes etc just like anything else I've got.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

As Norm mentioned, if you have the original L2P that came out in late 2009, the body is a bit too long and a slight smack will make it change modes with multi-mode drop-ins.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

And, in answer to your post, Solarforce does make good quality lights.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*





This host cost me $75 with a P60 + shipping so why is this in "BUDGET LIGHTS"??


----------



## Motodeficient (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Solarforce hosts are quality hosts, especially for the money you are paying. My L2P did the same thing with my XML drop-in. It is NOT the switch. Add a magnet or gently (very) stretch your tailcap spring. Magnet is the better choice though. The L2P is a little longer than other L2 versions.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

How much amps can the magnet take? I read somewhere they have quite a bit of resistance?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

I have an L2R and an L2X extended and they're both great hosts. I use the L2R as a house light and for EDC when camping and the like with the lantern head and it's a great light. I put a red Solarforce 5 mode module in my L2X with a frosted lens and a strike bezel and put it in the glove box of my wife's mom-mobile for an emergency light and it's been a solid light. So far no problems with either of my S-force hosts. I'm planning on getting one of the lantern head attachments, and another host with a Dereelight warm XML drop in next. Great hosts for the money.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Motodeficient said:


> Solarforce hosts are quality hosts, especially for the money you are paying. My L2P did the same thing with my XML drop-in. It is NOT the switch. Add a magnet or gently (very) stretch your tailcap spring. Magnet is the better choice though. The L2P is a little longer than other L2 versions.


They have now released a 2011 version of the L2P which has a shortened body.

You can buy just the body for ~$10.


----------



## duro (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Motodeficient said:


> Solarforce hosts are quality hosts, especially for the money you are paying. My L2P did the same thing with my XML drop-in. It is NOT the switch. Add a magnet or gently (very) stretch your tailcap spring. Magnet is the better choice though. The L2P is a little longer than other L2 versions.



Thank you so much. I like the magnet idea. Where did you find a suitable magnet?


----------



## duro (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



shipwreck said:


> Never had this, and I have like 8 Solarforce lights.
> 
> Maybe you have a bad switch?



So could the tolerances be different??


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Solarforce are top notch, but I did notice my L2X runs a little long for unprotected 18650 and I used a small magnet and stretched the spring slightly to keep the battery snug. The L2s and L2i models didn't have the issue.


----------



## duro (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Well, tried the bending of the tailcap spring. Still not enough. I will have to try and locate a magnet. Electrical tape around the battery didn't work. It's actually the length of the light that is the issue. Or perhaps the tailcap spring not being long enough. So, where did you guys get your magnets?


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

The magnets have to be chromed magnets. I got some from DX but I'm sure there are local sources although I couldn't find any at the time.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Mine did the same thing. Had to wrap the P60 in aluminum foil. Battery was snug but the drop-in had some side to side movement. Cure it with tin snips and your favorite can of beer or soda.


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Curiously, what drop-in are you using?

Several months ago, after I had confirmed the longer body on several 2009/10 L2Ps as previously stated, I stretched the drop-in and switch springs, I always use an index card as a battery spacer for the L2P, but it was still a tad short like yours. I then realized what the issue was, the NB drop-in I had in there was shorter than some of my other NBs, so I switched those out and that alone made the difference. But then, I tried the newest Solarforce tailcap at the time, the L2-S9 and I was back with a loose connection. I could see right away that the switch spring was further recessed than the L2P, L2-S7 and L2-S8 tailcaps. So I swapped back to one of those and no longer have an issue with connection. So before you get a magnet, if you have any other appropriate P60 drop-ins, you could check first to see if you get the solid connection.

Note: When I use the L2-S9 with the 2009/10 L2P in particular, I just need to be sure the combo of the drop-in and bezel work for length with the battery I use.

*Btw, other than this single issue with the 2009/10 L2P, I generally find Solarforce products, hosts, bezels & tailcaps in particular, quite good for quality.* One of my favorite legos is the A001 bezel (+ bezel ring), the L2P body, a Triad tailcap w/ McClicky hosting either a NB XM-L or a triple XPG-R2.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

I have experienced no faults with my Solarforce hosts (including switches) for years. Machining and type III are pretty good and certainly best bang for buck.

However, I cannot say the same thing about their drop-ins....


----------



## duro (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

It appears it's the Nailbender drop-in spring that is crap. Even the solarforce drop-in spring is more substantial than nailbenders....


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Vinguyen54's dropins are Solarforce-specific, with much more substantial contact springs than your typical drop-in. The first one I bought from him, I bought unknowingly for a Surefire host. I couldnt even screw the bezel down with my 6P, but I put it in a Solarforce L2 and it fit perfectly...


----------



## duro (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Yeah, now that I've been able to try with another drop-in, the nailbender's contact spring is crap. I suppose it's like that for surefires, but I never knew when ordering. What does it take to make a new contact spring, just a spring and some soldering skills eh?


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



duro said:


> Yeah, now that I've been able to try with another drop-in, the nailbender's contact spring is crap. I suppose it's like that for surefires, but I never knew when ordering. *What does it take to make a new contact spring, just a spring and some soldering skills eh*?



By the contact spring do you guys mean the bigger one that connects with the negative part op the flashlight? If yes, those springs are removable. Just use one from another unused drop-in.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got my SS L2 host. Seems to be very good build quality, tail stands even with lanyard attached, nice threads, substantial orings, nice polishing. Just grabbed a P60 from them, not as bright as I had hoped but I got this host as a tester for various P60's. So now I am shopping for just the right drop in for it, looking for bright, warm and a nice smooth beam, not a blinding spot with dim throw. Running on 1 18650 but have IMR 16340's available to. Any suggestions fellow enthusiasts? (flashaholic just sounds so, you know, geeky )


----------



## duro (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



lightseeker2009 said:


> By the contact spring do you guys mean the bigger one that connects with the negative part op the flashlight? If yes, those springs are removable. Just use one from another unused drop-in.



No, the actual spring that is connected to the driver. It must be soldered on.


----------



## atbglenn (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

I have these Solarforce hosts. My opinion is that the quality far exceeds their low asking price. I've had no problems with any of them..


----------



## blackron (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Small neodymium magnets can be purchased at home depot in the area where they sell screws and hardware to hang pictures. I have used those to improve battery contact.


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

For the money, yes, Solarforce deliver excellent quality, great for beginners and intermediates. I built some lights using L2T and, sure enough, they do feel solid and the people that I handed them off to love them.

If even better quality is desired, just about the only option left is to find an incandescent P60 Surefire, have it bored out for 18650 and then swap the tailcap out with a McClicky.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 17, 2012)

cummins4x4 said:


> Just got my SS L2 host. Seems to be very good build quality, tail stands even with lanyard attached, nice threads, substantial orings, nice polishing. Just grabbed a P60 from them, not as bright as I had hoped but I got this host as a tester for various P60's. So now I am shopping for just the right drop in for it, looking for bright, warm and a nice smooth beam, not a blinding spot with dim throw. Running on 1 18650 but have IMR 16340's available to. Any suggestions fellow enthusiasts? (flashaholic just sounds so, you know, geeky )


I got myself a ThruNite 3-mode high CRI XPG D26 module from Lighthound for Christmas for my L2R and it's great; the tint is the warmest of any light I have and it's a beautiful color... looks a lot like a high output incan. I prefer the slightly cooler temp of the HCRI emitters in the new Quarks I have, but I don't have anything to complain about with the ThruNite module I got. Comparing it to some of my other lights with known outputs my estimate is that on max it puts out about 250 lumens. It has a nice throwy beam too, so I use it a lot for walking my wife's dog at night and the like. Dereelight makes a warm XML drop in with three modes I want to get, but don't have the funds right now.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

I own both two 2xAA hosts: a Solarforce L2R and a FiveMega 2xAA. They're both excellent. On the FiveMega, the tailcap uses a built-in forward clicky rated for 3 amps. On the Solarforce, you can easily replace the tailcap with a type-C tailcap of your choice.

That said, I did short out the switch on my Fivemega 3xAA by running three NiZn cells; I think it was a combination of too much voltage (5.2V) and too much current, caused by the cells' low resistance.


----------



## duro (Jan 18, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> I got myself a ThruNite 3-mode high CRI XPG D26 module from Lighthound for Christmas for my L2R and it's great; the tint is the warmest of any light I have and it's a beautiful color... looks a lot like a high output incan. I prefer the slightly cooler temp of the HCRI emitters in the new Quarks I have, but I don't have anything to complain about with the ThruNite module I got. Comparing it to some of my other lights with known outputs my estimate is that on max it puts out about 250 lumens. It has a nice throwy beam too, so I use it a lot for walking my wife's dog at night and the like. Dereelight makes a warm XML drop in with three modes I want to get, but don't have the funds right now.



I figured out a new system that works for me. High CRI in the winter because of the snow that's on the ground all winter long, and then cool white, or neutral in the spring/summer. Seems to be working out pretty good on my eyes.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 19, 2012)

duro said:


> I figured out a new system that works for me. High CRI in the winter because of the snow that's on the ground all winter long, and then cool white, or neutral in the spring/summer. Seems to be working out pretty good on my eyes.


I've found that the HCRI emitters are definitely a plus in the snow. I'm a big neutral fan too, and I agree completely. Neutral is definitely preferable at times, but I like them both. I'm going to get one of the Solarforce lantern heads to use with the HCRI drop in I have now. When spring rolls around and my wife and I start taking our kids camping and doing other outdoor activities, I'll put the HCRI drop in into my L2X extended body so we'll have a nice light for camping and using in the tent.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 20, 2012)

Got two L2, Sand / 2x 18350 / single mode XP-G / lantern head & another Black / 18650 / A001 head flat bezel / SS belt clip / 3 modes XM-L T6, another L2r, 3 modes XP-G, so far no problem, just need to lubricate the threads.


----------



## texas cop (Jan 22, 2012)

Having a few, the Solarforce is one of the best clones out there. The lego options are long, 18mm batteries, and lots of dropins. I perfer the Solarforce over the Surefire P6.


----------



## Rees (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm looking to get a L2P or L2i and I was looking at the solarforce 3 mode xml drop-in and run 2x cr123's. Would that would well or is there a better option?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 23, 2012)

Rees said:


> I'm looking to get a L2P or L2i and I was looking at the solarforce 3 mode xml drop-in and run 2x cr123's. Would that would well or is there a better option?



The most important thing is to make sure you're matching the voltage range of any drop-ins you use with the cells you're going to be using in the light. All drop-ins should say what their voltage range is, so you should be able to match them up with a battery complement that will match them.

For example, my HCRI drop-in in my L2R has a 3 - 9 volt driver, so for a battery compartment that holds 2 AA size cells, it means I have to use 2x14500, which works just fine. Most P60 drop-ins will have a similar voltage range for their driver, and since most standard li-ion cells are 4.2 volts, I can use that drop in with either 1 or 2 14500 cells, or 1 or 2 18650 cells, and so on.

In terms of the actual drop-in itself, there are a lot of options available. I'd recommend a multimode module with a wide voltage range, with a neutral or HCRI emitter.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would go ahead and purchase some 18650's. If you get the L2i you can just run AAA's in the meantime. I've never been impressed with the CR123 batteries, they cost too much for what you get.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Black Rose said:


> They have now released a 2011 version of the L2P which has a shortened body.
> 
> You can buy just the body for ~$10.



BlackRose- where have you seen them for that price? Thanks!


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



sandanbob said:


> BlackRose- where have you seen them for that price? Thanks!


solarforce-sales


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 26, 2012)

Brian10962001 said:


> I would go ahead and purchase some 18650's. If you get the L2i you can just run AAA's in the meantime. I've never been impressed with the CR123 batteries, they cost too much for what you get.


Do you know that AAAs contain about three times less energy compared to AA? Since you get them at the same price most of the time you can say just that:


> they cost too much for what you get


for AAA as well


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

The newer 2011 edition for that price?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

AAA's are a waste for anything except a keychain light. 18650's are the ultimate power source for a flashlight; best balance of output, size, and run-time of any cell available. After that, I think AA's are the best choice. The 3xAAA is just there because it's a convenient match to the average driver voltage for most P60 modules.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

AAA's may not be great, but I like the L2i host with 3 AAA's. It is great for occasional use, or emergency use.


----------



## ltxi (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Recently back into lights and just discovered the L2 hosts. Great for the price and like that they take 18650s. Especially like the HAIIIs. Threads and O-rings do need to be lubed. Appear most come dry.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



sandanbob said:


> The newer 2011 edition for that price?


That's just for the battery tube, not including a head or tailcap.

You can get a 2011 L2 shipped for just under $15 or a 2011 L2P shipped for $21 or $22 (black and grey respective). 
Blue or yellow/Gold L2P cost $27 each shipped.


----------



## BaldGuy45 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Just got one of the grey ones and dropped a Malkoff M61 in it. It is a loose fit (unless you do the soda can trick). I will have to say I'm pretty impressed. I had ordered a Solarforce XPG dropin at the same time, but ended up putting in the Malkoff. The Solarforce dropin went to a SF G3. I started out with it in the Solarforce but just didnt care for the super hot spot it put out.


----------



## Motodeficient (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

L2i is no longer available anyway. You will have a tough time finding a new one. Just get the 2011 L2, great host.


----------



## ltxi (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

My new favorite general/all purpose/duty price line tactical light is an L2T host with an AW 18650 3100 and a ThruNite XML single mode drop in. Would be happy to pay the extra for an HA III version, but at current prices the body is as disposable as a shirt if it gets too beat up in use. Putting that all together for under $65 is a bargain, imo


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Black Rose said:


> They have now released a 2011 version of the L2P which has a shortened body.
> 
> You can buy just the body for ~$10.


When I mentioned "body" in my previous post, I really meant just the battery tube.

And what arrived today you may ask....a revised 2011 L2P battery tube 

Here's a picture to show the difference in length between the original and revised designs:
original L2P on the left, 2011 revision on the right.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Can I ask how "old" was your original L2P? How long ago did you buy it?


----------



## moodysj (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*

Just got my L2T with a solarforce 820 lm t6 dropin. Draws about 2.4 A at the tail with fresh lithium primaries. It's bright, compared to my Kobalt 500 lm it has a wider hotspot and more spill, but the Kobalt has more throw. I'm happy with it given the price I paid.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



RI Chevy said:


> Can I ask how "old" was your original L2P? How long ago did you buy it?


Bought the original L2P in November 2009.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Black Rose said:


> Bought the original L2P in November 2009.



Thank you sir.


----------



## kontonChaos (Feb 2, 2012)

The problem could be with the drop in. I bought the XM-L five mode from dx that had connection probems, then I paid more for a higher quality one and it worked perfectly.


----------



## tomtetom (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a L2T and the Quality is very good! I was surprised when the package arrived how good it is!

Tom


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce hosts --are they really quality?*



Black Rose said:


> They have now released a 2011 version of the L2P which has a shortened body.
> 
> You can buy just the body for ~$10.



I just wanted to let everyone know they are down to $5.99 + $2 for shipping to the States.


----------

